# Cure "1 or Quick Tender?



## floridasteve (Sep 29, 2015)

I would like to make some Jerky and Canadian Bacon.  Ive read a lot about it, but I'm corn-fused about weather to order some Cure #1 or Quick Tender.  I think I'd prefer dry brining vs wet, at least at this time.  So let me know, experts, which one should I order?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 29, 2015)

Cure #1... it's more versatile...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 30, 2015)

I use #1 as well....  I believe the salt content is higher in the tender quick....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2015)

With Cure #1, You decide how much salt you add...JJ


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 30, 2015)

Could someone post a thorough article describing the various products used for curing?  Or point me to one that has already been written?

I, too, get confused with pink salt, cure #1, tender quick and others I've read about.  I suspect that the type of meat and personal opinion enter into somewhere, but I also suspect that are some does and don'ts that one should observe.

I'd like to make canadian bacon, my own bacon from pork belly, and pastrami from a brisket flat.  There are probably others that I would like to try to, like country ham from a corned ham; but I've never found a credible, definitive guide for curing.

Anyone??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2015)

No recipes but for info on Cures...Here you go...JJ

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks, Chef JimmyJ!


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 1, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Cure #1... it's more versatile...






JckDanls 07 said:


> I use #1 as well....  I believe the salt content is higher in the tender quick....






Chef JimmyJ said:


> With Cure #1, You decide how much salt you add...JJ




thank you, guys.  It has been ordered!


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 1, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> No recipes but for info on Cures...Here you go...JJ
> 
> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts



That's a great reference, Jimmy.  Thanks for sharing Thumbs Up


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yup, I agree. The few times I've used TQ, the finished product was way too salty for my tastes.


----------

